# where to buy pygmy hatchet fish in london?



## Aqua Hero (29 May 2015)

does anyone know where i can buy pygmy hatchet fish in london or any online uk site?


----------



## scootamum (29 May 2015)

You could give Terry at Wholesale Tropicals a call.


----------



## Aqua Hero (29 May 2015)

thanks i was on the phone with them just now. they said they were getting them in today and i should call back on tuesday


----------



## scootamum (29 May 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## scootamum (4 Jun 2015)

I'm just following up on this.  Were you able to get the fish from Wholesale Tropicals in the end?


----------



## Aqua Hero (4 Jun 2015)

oh i didnt buy them. i was just looking for shops around my area that actually sell them or can order them when i want them too. later on i will go and buy them as well as other fish from them


----------



## scootamum (4 Jun 2015)

Thanks for replying. 

I don't know if you've been there at all in the past, but it is definitely a shop worth visiting!


----------

